# Netgear GA311 NIC



## bjb21 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hello,

I have a Netgear GA311 NIC that I put into the windows 2003 server machine. After installing the card and trying to install drivers I found out that Netgear doesn't have a driver for server 2003. I did some googling and found out you can use a Reltrek 8169 for xp driver. I have not tried this yet but my question is.. I can see the card when I look in the device manager but if I go into network connections the card isn't showing.. Is this because I don't have the correct driver on the card? If anyone has ever ran into this issue before could you please help me out? Thanks a lot.

BJB21


----------

